# 470 mile charity bike ride across England (completed!)



## superbadger (4 Sep 2011)

hi ppl.

Am a novice to all this touring lark.... But after my 1st Tour i am hooked! I just thought i would share some pics from my 1st trip.... I went from Leigh,Lancashire to Cromer,Norfolk and back.... I did it for the North West Air Ambulance; I covered 470 miles and it was 3 days there and 3 days back! I set 1 speed camera off on my way down to buxton from the top of the 'Snake Pass'. Had about 25 kg's of kit on my bike and my trusty Badger mascot!!! Hope you like the pics????









hope u enjoyed it? it was hard work but fun too....


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Sep 2011)

Well done on the ride and good luck with your next one.

I hope you raised some money for your chosen charity.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Sep 2011)

Well Done  

Looks like you enjoyed yourself


----------



## superbadger (5 Sep 2011)

Thanks guys.... Yea it was brill.


----------



## Dave T (5 Sep 2011)

Wow and I thought my 100 mile was good.Well done.


----------



## superbadger (5 Sep 2011)

I amazed myself dave T. I was very determined though; U have to be on solo rides i guess; Am looking at France next year,Normandy bunkers etc.... That should be fun


----------



## ZIZAG (5 Sep 2011)

Well done Superbadger.
It looks like you had a great time . And enjoyed yourself . 
 Now that you are hooked . There will be no stopping you now .  
And you did It for a very good charitable cause .  
Very best wishs for your future cycle /tours .


----------



## superbadger (6 Sep 2011)

Thanks ZigZag


----------



## Danny251 (12 Sep 2011)

Fair play to you mate excellent achievement right there!!


----------



## Pauln (12 Sep 2011)

That is very impressive, would love to do something like that one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

